# Morbid self-accusation or repentance?



## Cifrado (Sep 3, 2010)

Could someone please define the distinction between morbid-accusation (relates to melancholy, or insanity), and loathing of self, in terms of repentance. *Is the one out of intellectual understanding and a fear of legal demands, and the other out of heart felt sincerity? Or can they both be heartfelt (by way of Christs love)? One is not of grace, the other is, I understand this much. Repentance is a sense of shame, and a longing to avoid sin, all wrought by a sense of divine love. I*need some clarification where you would draw the line between the two. In everything we do, we all have shortcomings, but I'm wondering if a true believers life can be tainted with a tad of this so called "morbid-accusation" which might also be called religious OCD. Is genuine repentance simply a disgust of sin without unhealthy repetition (which I assume is something different..)? What would you even define as healthy, and unhealthy?! I tend to take the things I read quite literally (Aspergers), and was hoping you guys could shed some light on the subject. Thanks,

Nate *


----------



## rbcbob (Sep 3, 2010)

> 2 Corinthians 7: 8 For even if I made you sorry with my letter, I do not regret it; though I did regret it. For I perceive that the same epistle made you sorry, though only for a while. 9 Now I rejoice, not that you were made sorry, but that your sorrow led to repentance. For you were made sorry in a godly manner, that you might suffer loss from us in nothing. 10 For godly sorrow produces repentance leading to salvation, not to be regretted; but the sorrow of the world produces death. 11 For observe this very thing, that you sorrowed in a godly manner: What diligence it produced in you, what clearing of yourselves, what indignation, what fear, what vehement desire, what zeal, what vindication! In all things you proved yourselves to be clear in this matter.



True repentance leads to refreshment, joy and renewed determination to walk in obedience. False repentance, or remorse, leads to inward naval gazing and away from hope in Christ.


----------



## Jack K (Sep 3, 2010)

rbcbob said:


> > 2 Corinthians 7: 8 For even if I made you sorry with my letter, I do not regret it; though I did regret it. For I perceive that the same epistle made you sorry, though only for a while. 9 Now I rejoice, not that you were made sorry, but that your sorrow led to repentance. For you were made sorry in a godly manner, that you might suffer loss from us in nothing. 10 For godly sorrow produces repentance leading to salvation, not to be regretted; but the sorrow of the world produces death. 11 For observe this very thing, that you sorrowed in a godly manner: What diligence it produced in you, what clearing of yourselves, what indignation, what fear, what vehement desire, what zeal, what vindication! In all things you proved yourselves to be clear in this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> True repentance leads to refreshment, joy and renewed determination to walk in obedience. False repentance, or remorse, leads to inward naval gazing and away from hope in Christ.



Very well said! Exactly the passage I was thinking of, with insightful commentary.


----------



## Cifrado (Sep 4, 2010)

rbcbob said:


> > 2 Corinthians 7: 8 For even if I made you sorry with my letter, I do not regret it; though I did regret it. For I perceive that the same epistle made you sorry, though only for a while. 9 Now I rejoice, not that you were made sorry, but that your sorrow led to repentance. For you were made sorry in a godly manner, that you might suffer loss from us in nothing. 10 For godly sorrow produces repentance leading to salvation, not to be regretted; but the sorrow of the world produces death. 11 For observe this very thing, that you sorrowed in a godly manner: What diligence it produced in you, what clearing of yourselves, what indignation, what fear, what vehement desire, what zeal, what vindication! In all things you proved yourselves to be clear in this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 4, 2010)

To the extent that you still cling to the view of the law as a Covenant of Works rather than a Rule of Life, now that you are in Christ, your repentance for sin will be afflicted with morbid self-accusation, which Satan can make use of.

If you are in Christ you are set free from the law as a Covenant of Works. 

See Romans 6 and the relevant sermons on it by Sinclair Ferguson:-

http://www.puritanboard.com/f45/sinclair-fergusons-80-part-audio-series-book-romans-62876/

But repentance and turning from sin can be a painful and difficult process at the best of times. See Psalm 51. 

But the one that is in Christ has moved from purely legal repentance - when he tried to get right with God before he had saving faith - to an imperfect but _evangelical_ repentance, which is saving faith's attitude to sins committed before or after regeneration. 

Being imperfect but real faith and repentance it may have legal nuggets mixed in with it.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 4, 2010)

Cifrado said:


> Could someone please define the distinction between morbid-accusation (relates to melancholy, or insanity), and loathing of self, in terms of repentance. *Is the one out of intellectual understanding and a fear of legal demands, and the other out of heart felt sincerity? Or can they both be heartfelt (by way of Christs love)? One is not of grace, the other is, I understand this much. Repentance is a sense of shame, and a longing to avoid sin, all wrought by a sense of divine love. I*need some clarification where you would draw the line between the two. In everything we do, we all have shortcomings, but I'm wondering if a true believers life can be tainted with a tad of this so called "morbid-accusation" which might also be called religious OCD. Is genuine repentance simply a disgust of sin without unhealthy repetition (which I assume is something different..)? What would you even define as healthy, and unhealthy?! I tend to take the things I read quite literally (Aspergers), and was hoping you guys could shed some light on the subject. Thanks,
> 
> Nate *


 
Morbid self-accusation is a form of pride. You're preoccupied with yourself and not the gospel. You are basically trying to earn acceptance with God through beating yourself up like a monk. It's a form of self-righteousness. God says you are forgiven, but you say "no, not yet, let me beat myself up a little more." True sorrow for sin leads to hope because you know you have a Savior who was punished for you and a Father who loves you.


----------



## paculina (Sep 4, 2010)

> Morbid self-accusation is a form of pride. You're preoccupied with yourself and not the gospel. You are basically trying to earn acceptance with God through beating yourself up like a monk. It's a form of self-righteousness. God says you are forgiven, but you say "no, not yet, let me beat myself up a little more." True sorrow for sin leads to hope because you know you have a Savior who was punished for you and a Father who loves you.



Amen. Well said.


----------



## schwarzeneggerchia (Sep 24, 2010)

[BIBLE]Romans 7:24-25[/BIBLE]
This may be seen as morbid self accusation but it is reality that is who we are, wretched sinners. This reality is what brings us into continual repentance where we soberly see ourselves as in and of ourselves sinful, and in need of God.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 25, 2010)

Cifrado said:


> rbcbob said:
> 
> 
> > > 2 Corinthians 7: 8 For even if I made you sorry with my letter, I do not regret it; though I did regret it. For I perceive that the same epistle made you sorry, though only for a while. 9 Now I rejoice, not that you were made sorry, but that your sorrow led to repentance. For you were made sorry in a godly manner, that you might suffer loss from us in nothing. 10 For godly sorrow produces repentance leading to salvation, not to be regretted; but the sorrow of the world produces death. 11 For observe this very thing, that you sorrowed in a godly manner: What diligence it produced in you, what clearing of yourselves, what indignation, what fear, what vehement desire, what zeal, what vindication! In all things you proved yourselves to be clear in this matter.
> ...


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Sep 25, 2010)

I think that when it comes to distinguishing between godly sorrow and worldly sorrow, it's essential to consider what exactly _motivates_ the mind of a repentant person to incline its will to utter subjection to the Lord. Here's what I've come up with:

*Wrong motivations:*
(1) I don't want to go to hell because the idea of eternal pain sounds horrifying!
(2) I want to go to heaven because there I don't have to worry about consequences!

*Right motivations:*
(1) I don't want to go to hell because the idea of being separated from God's loving relationship sounds horrifying!
(2) I want to go to heaven because I want to be with a holy, loving and righteous God and submit myself to His eternal praise!

I sincerely believe that those people, who only desire God's gifts and not the Giver Himself, don't know God for who He is according to the Scriptures because God _in definition_ is the greatest gift, since He's the source of all grace. In other words, the greatest gift God can give you is the full revelation of Himself. Sadly, many people, in their spiritual blindness, don't realize this glorious truth about God, and therefore embrace God's gifts over God Himself.


----------

